# What a day I am Having.



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

See what happens when bees swarm!!!

Glad you're ok though. That one will probably be on your top ten list forever.


----------



## BobRagsdale (Nov 23, 2014)

Ouch! That story did not end up where I expected it to.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

sounds about right. i am surprised no one got shot or arrested.... in our area border patrol with helicopters and armored vehicles would have showed up to help.


----------



## my2cents (Jul 9, 2015)

I am glad there is no one else ran over, and there was not any more damage that occurred, Hope your fingers recover well. I bet, you will keep the tractor doors closed. Doesn't the AC work?
I have 2 friends that the AC quit on their cabbed tractors, both opened the doors to get some relief, and busted the windows. Costly repairs!
Every person I know that has an enclosed cab on their tractor have had AC issues. So, when I decided to buy my 1996 JD 5205 w/loader, I opted for the OROPS version.


----------



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear about such a bad day. The riot squad takes the cake, though. I personally always keep a rifle with me at work for groundhogs. Those holes are dangerous and I hare hitting them in the tractor. And, of course, always hit them on the downhill side so it feels like the tractor's going to tip. Hope your injury heals fast.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Ramona's uncle has a place in tractor air conditioner history.....


> Throughout the state there are industries which have been started by creative individuals who transformed innovative ideas into successful inventions and subsequently established new manufacturing plants. These home-grown industries, however large or small, contribute significantly to the economy of the communities in which they are located and to the state as a whole.
> The men who developed such firms are always generous in sharing their experience with others who aspire to establish new manufacturing plants. These Nebraskans of experience are realistic: they cite some hard facts and sound some stern warnings, yet they offer great encouragement to the would-be-entrepreneur. One of them who knows how much work, worry, and planning it takes to get a new plant started says: “First of all you must have a dream and be willing to work to make it come true; your vision should be years in advance of the times. But if your idea is basically sound and if you are persistent, you will have a wonderful experience in seeing a new product win acceptance and in seeing your company grow.”
> These are the words of Bennie Herboldsheimer, president of the Benaire Manufacturing Company, …who first dreamed his dream more than thirty years ago. It was in 1941 while riding a tractor, exposed tothe motor heat, the wind, and the dirt, that he first thought of building a tractor cab air conditioner, but it was not until ten years later that he was able to construct the first unit, followed in the next year by one of an improved design. Another ten yearts went by and in 1962 he decided on the innovative use of a heavy duty hydraulic motor to power the air conditioner. It was not until 1966, however, that the present design came into being. In that year Benaire Manufacturing Company was formed and the first commercial sales were made.
> Mr. Herboldsheimer reports that there are now Benaire units in nine states and in a province in Canada, and he is proud of the fact that every unit the company has ever built is still in use. All experimental work has been done on the Herboldsheimer farm and has been tested on the farm tractors. The Herboldsheimers have a complete operation, doing all their own engineering, as well as production and distribution.
> ...


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

now that is about the silliest cover-up for a chainsaw massacre as I have ever heard.
hand stuck in a door.... right :lookout:

:applause:

Get healed soon Tenbears!


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Tenbears- I and everyone on here will worry about you till you come back and say what the doc says, you could be the first that I know of to post an x-ray here.

Be well soon
Bill


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow, I thought my day was rough because I cracked a honey gate and had a leaky pipe. I literally said to myself at least I didn't get hurt.
*I hope that your recovery turns out to be 100 percent*. Tractors are dangerous. I've heard some stories of people getting hurt or killed.

I looked this up.

http://ehs.okstate.edu/training/oshafarm.htm


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Had a guy who was kind of a joker work for me one summer. He was fiercely territorial about his tools and truck tool box. Someone borrowed something so he thought it would be cute to write "caution, bomb inside" on his box with red paint. he got stopped by 5-0 and had a really bad day on the way home. Ha!


----------

